# معرفة الحمل الواقع على وسائل الرفع Slings



## يا الغالي (13 يناير 2014)

امثلة على وسائل الرفع: السلاسل المعدنية والوايرات الصلب واحزمة المصنعة من القماش والكتان. 

لكل وسيلة رفع قدرة تحمل للرفع يطلق عليها الحمل الامن او الحمل المسموح به Safe Working Load (SWL)ويطلق عليها ايضا (NWL)و (MBS) و (WLL), و (MBL). نموذج لحساب الوزن المحمول على وسيلة الرفعhttp://www.stren-flex.com/loadcalculator.aspx 
http://www.a-m-c.ca/files/procedures/SlingSafety.pdf​









مقاطع فيديو تعليمية لحساب الوزن المحمول على وسيلة الرفع 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY1H9Jpuv_A&noredirect=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I90pjRYXoA&noredirect=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgvR_xVj84k&noredirect=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoKezDu10tk&noredirect=1​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 يناير 2014)

مشكور أخي العزيز على الروابط


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (19 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يا الغالي (14 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا على التعقيب 


http://alnajet.blogspot.com/2016/08/slings.html


----------

